# Cheap Price on Furminator



## nneessaa (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...0CFIB3CF89&prv=slickdeals&cur=slickdeals&ses=

Only $12.99! I found it on slickdeals.net. I thought some people here might be interested.


----------

